# Cazzeggio globale



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2012)

Fra poco esco dall'ufficio.
E si. Anche oggi a lavorare.
Nà tragedia biblica, ma dopo vado in piscina con Eliado, così magari l'affogo.

Comunque...ero qui che cazzeggiavo in internet su vari blog in attesa che mi dicano se domani c'è sta benedetta riunione o no e...vi giuro non stavo cercando nulla di porno (per una volta) quando sono incappata in questo blog che...parla di...anale.
Ma non una roba normale, una cosa.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oddio oddio....non ce la sto facendo!!!!
:risata:

http://rastasit.blogspot.it/2008/03/sesso-anale-se-continua-cosi-mi-passa.html


Anche questa non male....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://domanderisposte.tuttogratis.it/sessualita/5677/vagina-che-puzza/1398671/


----------



## Eliade (15 Aprile 2012)

:unhappy::unhappy:
Il primo è disgustoso...


----------



## Cattivik (15 Aprile 2012)

Ditemi che sono dei troll...

Cattivik

P.S. Scusa ne... Ma che chiave di ricerca hai usato su google?


----------



## Tebe (15 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1131 ha detto:
			
		

> Ditemi che sono dei troll...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Scusa ne... Ma che chiave di ricerca hai usato su google?


:risata::rotfl::risata: non mi sono nemmeno posta il problema!

Il tutto è nato da questa parola:
camel toe.
:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Aprile 2012)

Incollo gli articoli, perché hanno la brutta abitudine di scomparire dopo un po' 



> Salve gente,
> e’ il mio primo post su questo NG, e devo dire che non  lo ho nemmeno mai lurkato perche’ mi ero fatto una strana idea, idea che  ora e’ cambiata in positivo. Dopo avervi raccontato questa poesia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Aprile 2012)

Altra perla:



> Vi è mai capitato di fare sesso con una ragazza che non si lava la  vagina? Quando inizia a eccitarsi puzza di pipì marcia da far paura,  come si può fare per convincerla a lavarsi?


----------



## Cattivik (16 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1133 ha detto:
			
		

> Incollo gli articoli, perché hanno la brutta abitudine di scomparire dopo un po'


E io che ho passato tutta la notte a chiedermi per che cavolo a Tebe interessassero gli zoccoli di cammello.... 

ensa:

Poi questa marttina ho fatto la sua stessa ricerca con google immagini
:w00t:

Sono stato illuminato!

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1136 ha detto:
			
		

> E io che ho passato tutta la notte a chiedermi per che cavolo a Tebe interessassero gli zoccoli di cammello....
> 
> ensa:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::risata::rotfl:


----------

